# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Zenuwpijn (voeten)

## MartinBos

Hallo,

Ik heb sinds juli vorig jaar klachten aan mijn voeten (beide voeten). De klachten bestaan vooral uit pijn prikkelingen en warme voeten. Stil staan is funest. (Helaas heb ik dit nodig voor mijn werk). Na vele malen bij de dokter te zijn geweest neemt die de klachten eindelijk serieus en zegt hij dat ik maar eens aan steunzolen moet beginnen. De eerste paar steunzolen helpen niet. Nu stuurt de dokter mij door naar het ziekenhuis om daar na het schoenenspreekuur te gaan en hij schrijft mij lyrica 150 ml gram voor. Daar zeggen ze ook dat ik steunzolen moet, ma na 3 weken voel ik absoluut geen verbetering en voor mezelf weet ik gewoon dat steunzolen mij niet zullen gaan helpen.(Inmiddels dik 9 maanden verder) Die man van het schoenenspreekuur stuurt mij door naar een neuroloog. Die hoort mijn verhaal aan en plant een ruggenprik (om het vocht tussen mijn ruggenmerg te onderzoeken), ook neemt hij 5 buisjes bloed af. Omdat ik niet het idee heb dat de lyrica mij helpt belsuit ik samen met de arts de lyrica weer af te bouwen. Dit gaat nog geen dag goed waarna ik gauw weer aan de lyrica ga, en er toch achter kom dat de lyrica wel degelijk helpt. Zonder advies van de dokter ben ik een paar dagen 225 ml gram gaan slikken en toen ging het nog beter, ook heb ik de steunzolen volledig aan de kant gegooid. Inmiddels zijn we bij de volgende afspraak bij de neuroloog aangekomen. De uitslagen van het bloed waren een aantal dingen afwijkend. De vitamine b1 was 89 ( moet tussen de 90 en 160 zijn) Ook de lever was afwijkend en de schildklier. Nu heb ik van de dokter pillen gekregen om de vitamine b1 weer aan te sterken. Ook is er een emg onderzoek gedaan maar daar kwam niks vreemds uit. Ook zijn ze met een naald in mijn scheen been gegaan om daar na de spieren te kijken. Daar was ook niks mis mee. Nu zegt de neuroloog dat die voor 80 procent weet dat de kleine zenuwen in mijn voeten beschadigd zijn. Hij zegt ook als dat zo is dat daar niks aan gedaan kan worden. Nu heb ik samen met de arts besloten lyrica 225 te gaan slikken. Verder hebben we een belafspraak gepland over 4 weken om te kijken hoe het gaat. Dit was vorige week donderdag 21 augustus.

Wat mijn vraag is :

Stel de arts heeft gelijk, en de zenuwen zijn beschadigd. Kan daar dan echts niks aan gedaan worden? Behalve lyrica die de pijn niet volledig afneemt.

Vandaag weer een volledig dag gewerkt.(25 augustus) Tot ongeveer de middag ging het naar behoren maar vanaf de middag tot aan half 5 bijna ondragelijke pijn gehad.

Ik hoop dat iemand mij kan helpen of eventueel tips heeft.

Mvg. M. Bos

----------

